

Favorite Hacks of 2013 - beshoylouka
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/favorite-hacks-of-2013/10151902583093920

======
ojbyrne
"More than a dozen engineers worked throughout the year on this hack, with a
goal of creating a collaborative space where friends can share photos from
weddings, reunions, vacations, and other can’t-miss moments."

To me this seems to be yet another dilution of the word "hack" which (as I
understand it) has the connotation of doing something quick and dirty.

------
skrowl
At first I was "Ohhh, favorite hacks" but then i was "facebook.com, really...
it's almost 2014" so I didn't click. Anyone have a mirror of this on a non-
privacy-devastating website?

~~~
groups
this is a list of facebook's engineers' favorite hacks to make facebook work
better, not a list hosted on facebook.com of various hacks.

with that said, I'm assuming you don't care about what facebook does with its
website and app.

~~~
skrowl
Yeah, I thought it was something more general.

------
secstate
Snow overlay on an icon? Hacky and tacky all in one fell swoop. (slow golf
clap)

